# Punk Fucking Rawk!!!



## Musical Suicide (May 18, 2009)

Any fellow punks out there growing some bomb ass dank?


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 21, 2009)

Well, let me introduce you all to a few of my favorite bands and some lyrics... here's todays band..

Misanthropic:
BOUND BY RAGE AND PESSIMISM
Another woman was beaten today and she is trapped because she's afraid. And another child has died today without enough to eat he rotted away. And while I sit here in my house someone is freezing on the streets. And while I sit here and write this song someone will die from a disease. Murderers and rapists live in our communities. Everyday we wake up to six billion tragedies. We all agree there are problems but to correct them will be hard to do. Rid the world of poverty and abuse, the change has to start with you. In a world where the working man beats his wife and kids. In a world where the "holymen" are molesting your children. In a world where the policemen have the power to kill you. In a place where the citizens don't care until it happens to them. Take your own life to ensure that you won't breed. You're just one more motherfucker this planet doesn't need. You buy into the fairy tale that as citizens we are free. And passively pay your tax to accomidate their greed. They harvest 1/3 of my weekly income but where does the money go? The economy is in a hole and still the deficit grows. You can't reform a system that hinges on corruption. More beaurocratic programs are not the solution. This is the state of the world today. We are fucked, we've gone astray. Save the world, put a gun to your head. Humans are shit, we're better off dead. We destroy this planet, we destroy ourselves. Most stand by silently while few try to help. They regulate small businesses to stifle evolution. Ignore the poor and lower class, deny them retribution. They pacify the masses with a small cut in taxes. But a 1% tax cut isn't really compensation. A $500 deduction for schools the poor can't afford. A tax break for the upper class and approval ratings soar. You've been brainwashed by patriotic propaganda. Using tax revenues they finance their political agendas. The media is the government's whore, a function of the system. Reporting what they want us to hear but I refuse to listen. Is it ignorance or apathy that spawned this fucked society? I can tell you that it's both and we're the result. A subculture against the system, bound by rage and pessimism. A generation of despair and doom with no pride or hope for us to exhume. We the poor call out the rich and it's labeled class envy. But it seems a silver spoon brings scores of opportunity. We're the poor and filthy, we'll never see the ivy league. If a large bank roll is a measure of success then may I never succeed.


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 22, 2009)

right here brother!


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 22, 2009)

Fucking sweet! Roll it up's not just for hippies and hicks no more! haha So whats you been listening to lately?


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 22, 2009)

hahaha, Im not one of those types who classify it and say this is better than that, i love it all. the germs, crass, DK, op ivy, 7 seconds, strike anywhere, rise against. Ive been listening to a little bad religion lately...Im not really into the 'scene' of it anymore but like the music/politics still


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 22, 2009)

right on man... you ever listen to choking victim???


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 23, 2009)

nah, never heard of em. ill have to look em up, any songs in particluar?


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 23, 2009)

hmmm all of them! haha But if you had to choose, check out crack rock steady, born to die, athiest anthem, or one dead cop. If you like op ivy you'll like them! haha Have you heard of soulseek? Its a music downloader/sharer.... but you should check it out... lots of hard to get punk on there, plus you can add me and I can send you all kinds of music.... I have 100+ gigs of punk to share! haha


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 23, 2009)

Musical Suicide said:


> hmmm all of them! haha But if you had to choose, check out crack rock steady, born to die, athiest anthem, or one dead cop. If you like op ivy you'll like them! haha Have you heard of soulseek? Its a music downloader/sharer.... but you should check it out... lots of hard to get punk on there, plus you can add me and I can send you all kinds of music.... I have 100+ gigs of punk to share! haha


 
me and you, were alot alike. yeah i only use soul seek and i have a couple of those songs already but under "left over crack" pm me your username and ill send mine. i dont have that much but i have some good shit


----------



## skiskate (May 24, 2009)

I swear i posted in this thread last night, lack of sleep maybe haha. If you know choking victim, im gonna assume you like leftover crack as well? good bands. Im not a punk by any means but i do enjoy the casualties, bad brains, black flag, clash, choking victim, rancid, and the sex pistols.


----------



## cookin (May 24, 2009)

not really into punk at all now manily hip hop but still love choking victim and leftover crack, love shoot the kids at school apart from the lyrics man, i get what they are going on about but still not my thing at all. you heard of no cash? they pretty much copied that crack rock steady sound with their own touch, still sick though


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 24, 2009)

oh yeah, well no cash is actually before leftover crack. And they were 15 when they recored that first album... fucking so sick. But yeah, love the crack, ive seen them all, morning glory is alright, team spider is another one of their side bands, along with intro5pect, c.v. , Crack rock steady 7, no commercial value, and stza's newest, star fucking hipsters... thires probley more but thats all I know... haha I know they also do some shit for nino zombie... which is pretty rad, check it out if you get a chance. Anyways, I'll try and find you on soulseek! haha check out side fx and missing joey on myspace, thats my old bands! haha


----------



## cookin (May 25, 2009)

yeah i had that team spider no cash split, with kill yer parents on it that was song was sick. did choking victim not come out before no cash? i always just assumed it they did. Have you seen what the lead singer is doing now hes gone dub lol, hes denounced punk or something. checked missing joey sounds pretty good other one didn't work temporarilly its says. i'll have to check stza's new band hes the shit. morning glories alright i like gimme heroin and that alum he made with an 8 track was cool.


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 25, 2009)

Yeah gimme heroin is my favorite Morning glory song as well. Have any of you guys listened to Skarp??


----------



## VoiceOfDissent (May 26, 2009)

anybody in here listen to stuff like his hero is gone, from ashes rise, tragedy, glass and ashes? stuff like that?


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 26, 2009)

Oh fuck yeah! In crust we trust!!! haha I've been listening to Against Empire and Disrupt a lot lately.... harum skarum, hellshock, dystopia, dropdead, BEHIND ENEMY LINES!!! haha one of my favorite. I've never heard of glass and ashes though... I'm going to have to check them out if there anything like F.A.R. and Tragedy.


----------



## Pazcat (May 26, 2009)

Im off to see Me first and the gimme gimmes this weekend, yeah i know they are not so hardcore but still any band with Fat Mike and Joey in is good in my book.


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 27, 2009)

yeah fat mike is hilarious always...


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2009)

against me my fav punk/folk


----------



## Musical Suicide (May 27, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> against me my fav punk/folk



yeah they're rad... check out Mischief Brew and Erik Peterson... I bet you'll like that Folk punk as well...


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2009)

sweet im going to see nofx soon and im pumped


----------

